# My wolfdog at 27 weeks



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

My boy loves to hunt, here he is prowling the yard.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Thats one big boy!! Looking handsome as usual


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG he looks HUGE! how much does he weigh? what beauty!!!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> Thats one big boy!! Looking handsome as usual





Zeeva said:


> OMG he looks HUGE! how much does he weigh? what beauty!!!


Thanks guys....He has been stretching over the last few weeks. I weighed him about a week ago and he was approx. 82 lbs.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Holy moley! He's huge. Sounds like a lot of muscle.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

GSDkid said:


> Holy moley! He's huge. Sounds like a lot of muscle.


 
Thanks, he is a big boy. My female is also growing quickly, she is 17 weeks old. Here she is hunting some birds.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Both dogs are gorgeous


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

He really does look like a wolf!


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

They are both beautiful


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, always positive and supportive.



robk said:


> He really does look like a wolf!


Yeah he inherited some good wolf genes, what gives him away as a wolfdog is his GSD ears. Wolves have much smaller and rounded ears.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Am curious about their temperament...?


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> Am curious about their temperament...?


 
For the most part they act like your standard large breed. Some of their actions are a little more intense such as their food guarding, habitual howling, and exagerated digging (already dug up the cable wire, and the gas line). Besides that they love to play, enjoy being petted, and show their affection.

Oh not sure if you knew this but they also don't bark.


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I love seein pics of these two. They're so gorgeous! :wub: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Macslady (Feb 26, 2012)

I love when you post pictures of him! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

They are both gorgeous!!! If they don't bark do they howl or "talk" kind of like Huskies do?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Gah! Thanks for sharing...he looks really wolfy to me...very gorgeous. A bit intimidating I might add.... lol! I wouldn't want to break into his pen!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's sure getting more and more handsome!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

They are both stunning!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

First of all thanks to everyone for the great comments.



Dooney's Mom said:


> They are both gorgeous!!! If they don't bark do they howl or "talk" kind of like Huskies do?


They make the standard noises when they play - growl, yip, snarl, etc, but don't bark at each other or anyone else.

As for the howling - they like to howl but its not indiscriminant, there is always a reason behind it (lonely, attention, responsive, etc.).


----------

